# Sears Screamer   Sissy bar/spring question



## Brian C (Dec 8, 2018)

Looking for some detail pics or at least a description of the correct type of pins that should be used on a spring/sissybar on a 69 Sears Screamer.  Also looking for 1 spring cap to replace the makeshift washer in photo.   

Thanks for any insight


----------



## stingrayjoe (Dec 8, 2018)

Roll pins can be purchased at a good auto parts store. The Cap may be a bit hard to find. I good machinist could make one up for you.


----------



## rfeagleye (Jan 7, 2019)

I've always wondered if hub bearing cups would work for the caps? The sides wouldn't be quite as tall, but maybe the spring only needs to be held straight and it doesn't matter if the sides are different? 

Joe is right on the money with the roll pins. A hardware store would probably have them.


----------



## Jaxon (Jan 9, 2019)

Get a freeze plug at a auto parts store for the spring cap. Drill out the center to fit.


----------

